# Default Old school aluminum heat sink eclipse ea4100, powers halfway up, suspect sho



## Sascha.Elble (Jul 14, 2012)

(If you guys like, I will take a picture of both sides of the board, then mark in voltages and other various bits of info found at certain points of the board, such as audio signal present, temperatures of the bigger transistors and anything with a heatsink... voltages found at each pin of the transistors too.)

For the life of me I can NOT find a service manual or any other info on the eclipse ea4100 amp, or somewhat similar model amp...

This amp was bought from a pawn shop, broken. This leads me to believe that the amp was sold to the pawn shop working (they only take working amps) and this amp was damaged by someone using improper installation methods. Either reversing the leads, or using incorrect speakers with too little ohms. Or somehow shorting the wires in any combination that you could think of. Then somehow returned to the pawn shop.

The power light, and the protection light do not turn on. The fuse is fine. And there is a good amount of current running through-out the amp.

I am running this amp with the heat sinks attached.

I'm using a 12v car battery charger at 2 amps to test this amp. While running this amp, the battery charger will shut off every 20 minutes, but while using a much stronger amp (1600 watts) the charger will NEVER turn off. (This means broken amp has a Short?) (please note this amp "shorted", is drawning only about 8 amps)

Using audio cables to a powered amplifier I can trace the input audio through some circuits that normally wont let me trace through unless the power is on, this tells me that most of the amp gets power, all the amplifier transistors show signs of current, even the small ones that power the input circuit. However there is a certain section of circuits that I am SURE should be emitting audio yet do not.

A low hum emits from the speaker no matter what channel I put it on, this I suspect comes from the A/C batter charger. (amplifying stage seems to work?)

The main power circuit is active and appears to be working just fine.

The beginning of the audio input appears to be working fine, can trace audio a little further if power is turned on, but still eventually disappears.

The first set of power transistors gets very hot (mains?), the second set is warm(secondary?). the last four transistors are for the actual amplifying I suspect, and only the last one of the four gets VERY hot.

Please note, I've run 1600 and 2200 watt amps on my battery charger which goes up to 2-6 amps for testing and verification that the amps work. (It was suggested the charger is not strong enough to test this 400 watt amp)

Any ideas for testing? I have somewhat firgured out each area of the amp. I have a voltage/ohms tester and a amplified audio speaker for tracing the sound path.


----------



## Sascha.Elble (Jul 14, 2012)

UPDATE:

after pulling a squarish thin D shaped transistor from the switching circuit, the main transistors no longer get hot, but still show the same 19v...

A capacitor from the main power rail, thats connected to the ground doesnt seem to charge, there is no steady rise in charge, more like a brick wall it hits almost instantly then VERY slowly increments. This is a surface mount capacitor, with unknown value...


----------

